# Hitchhiker's Guide on the Radio again!



## dwndrgn (Apr 16, 2004)

According to a rumour I've just heard, much of the original radio broadcast team are getting together again to record the sequels.  Woo hoo!  I wonder if I'll be able to get this over the internet?  Do you guys know if BBC radio broadcasts over the 'net?


----------



## mac1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep, they do. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/



 Thats great news BTW, I cant wait. Be sure to let us know if you find out more details.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 16, 2004)

Cool, thanks!  Now all I have to do is ensure that my home speakers are set up by the time they get this going.

I'll keep an ear/eye out!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 17, 2004)

Damned good news, if they are... And I have the original tape cassette version of Hitchhikers Guide... Listen to it from time to time... Ah, reminds me of my mispent youth!!!

Wonder if the HGthU film will ever be made???

Here is the BBC website for it: http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/hitchhikers/


----------

